# what are the resistors on the bottom of a cpu for??



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

i have an i3-550. and today when I went to put it in one of the tiny resistors just fell off, well intel refuses rma because, because before I tried it for functionality i requested rma they stated IF there is a problem with it its due to the memory on the cpu!! even though I told them a resistor just fell off!! they are truly ignorant imo, but anyways the cpu still works just like it always did before this happened. so my question is wtf are they there for if the cpu works without them??


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 17, 2010)

how did the resistor 'just' fall off? theyre supposed to be ultra omg tight on

do some load testing and compare, if theres any difference


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 17, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i have an i3-550. and today when I went to put it in one of the tiny resistors just fell off, well intel refuses rma because, because before I tried it for functionality i requested rma they stated IF there is a problem with it its due to the memory on the cpu!! even though I told them a resistor just fell off!! they are truly ignorant imo, but anyways the cpu still works just like it always did before this happened. so my question is wtf are they there for if the cpu works without them??



complain and complain some more. You tried being nice, now go mean. or be nice again and send them a high res pic showing its not your fault.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> *how did the resistor 'just' fall off? theyre supposed to be ultra omg tight on*
> do some load testing and compare, if theres any difference



thats what I thought m8 hence my OMGWTGBBQQ im gonna shit myself reaction when it happened. i opened it up turned it over to compare it with a lynnfield bottom and noticed one resistor was not positioned right and i touched it, VERY lightly and it just fell off!! the cpu still works and oc's the same actually it used to run stock at 1.2v now runs stock at 1.16v and oc's the same at a tad lower voltage. almost like the resistor caused the need for higher vcore for some reason 



freaksavior said:


> complain and complain some more. You tried being nice, now go mean. or be nice again and send them a high res pic showing its not your fault.



they state any problems with the cppu if any will be because my muhkin redlines run at 1.65v!! the are retarded, I told them they default to 1333mhz at 1.5v but they are seriously handicapped.


----------



## happita (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I think you should go mean...just like freaksavior said.

"Is this how you guys manufacture your CPUs?! Where is the quality control in all of this? I get a defective CPU and you guys won't even take a look at it?! I will be sure to spread word that Intel does not care about its customers whatsoever!!!"

Ok, maybe that last sentence isn't necessary, but if it gets to a point that they will not give you the time of day, then maybe.

Or better yet, ask to speak to a manager immediately. That always stirs the hairs on the back of their necks.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

im going to continue to test it if it is faulty im going to call them back and make shit happen


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 17, 2010)

1. Test part by part. But even if it's all good, call their tech support or something.
2. If they do nothing but blame your parts, even if they work flawlessly, look for their supervisor

Btw, how much more OC can you get out of that thing after the resistor thing fell off?


----------



## vnl7 (Aug 17, 2010)

nice story, but the question is still up..... what these resistors does?


----------



## KainXS (Aug 17, 2010)

I say send it back, I did have that happen before on a E2180, and the voltage changed on it and I couldn't change it back.

then it died shortly after which is why I have a E2140 now.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

so far it poc's the same at lower voltage. only change I see is lower voltage need at the same or higher clocks. before it took 1.475v for 4.8ghz im going to shoot for that and see what happens. intel is claiming that any 1156 cpu will only run with 1.5volt ram and nothing more and if there is a problem no matter what that problem is it is due to running ram higher than 1.5v. the problem is they look up the ram models and even tjhough they default at 1.5v 1333mhz they are advertised at their XMP speeds and intel tech support doesnt know how ram, motherboards etc work. they tried telling me anything lower than an i5 750 will not run on the P55 chipset as well, which I told them they needed to check their facts because that is very untrue


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2010)

You could of always superglued it back on, and then sent it in for RMA. Or, the simple way is to pretend you didn't see it fall off. Factory defect is all it is.  Your not an engineer, you have no clue what is supposed to be, or not be on the chip.

Just say it does not work end of story. You tried it in another machine, and it still does not work.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

i said that they state ram incompatability i told them 100 times thats not it but they insisted, im going to get the rma and when I do intel is not going to forget me thats for damn sure. i dont have the $$ to just throw away a cpu cuz intel tech/warranty support is ignorant


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea, intel hates to do RMAs that is a fact. They really drill you about your problem like your an idiot before they will do anything. I guess it's a way that they cut cost on RMAs.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

this is the resistor


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 17, 2010)

I bet no one really knows but intel. I bet it has to do with voltages inside the chip. Sometimes those can fall off, and you will never see any problems unless you just happen to have the right caulation that required it to be correct..


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 18, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i said that they state ram incompatability i told them 100 times thats not it but they insisted, im going to get the rma and when I do intel is not going to forget me thats for damn sure. i dont have the $$ to just throw away a cpu cuz intel tech/warranty support is ignorant



They aren't really ignorant..fact of the matter is that the ram company is ignorant, and doesn't tell you that using thier ram will viod your processor's warranty.

It sucks that Intel's support was ineffective at conveying this, and it sucks that companies promote overclocking with things like "Extreme" and "Black" Edition cpus, and even provide tools to overclock, but the fact of the matter is that as soon as you use many brands of memory at different speeds over 1333, or even 1066, depending on platform, you void many times not only your warranty, but also your right to any support with issues that may arise.

And it's things like this that have me saying overclocking is ruining the industry. It's just not often that these situations that show this are really taken in that context.


So, if you ever run that ram at anything over 1.5v and 1333, yes, you are SOL, as that is outside of warranty, and any other problems you might have are no longer relevant, as the warranty has already been voided.

Take the problem up with Mushkin, for selling you the ram, putting it on market. There are laws for this situation too, you know.

EDIT:



			
				Intel XMP page said:
			
		

> Δ Warning: Altering clock frequency and/or voltage may: (i) reduce system stability and useful life of the system, processor and other system components; (ii) cause the processor and other system components to fail; (iii) cause reductions in system performance; (iv) cause additional heat or other damage; and (v) affect system data integrity. Intel has not tested, and does not warranty, the operation of the processor beyond its specifications. *Intel has not tested, and does not warranty, the operation of other system components beyond their industry standard specifications. Intel assumes no responsibility that the processor and other system components, including if used with altered clock frequencies and/or voltages, will be fit for any particular purpose.*



http://www.intel.com/consumer/game/extreme-memory.htm


Of course, this bit is hidden on the XMP page, but it's there. XMP is NOT supported by Intel. Nor is memory using XMP profiles. Your processor has no warranty. See the above.


HAte to tell ya that, but that's the short and the long of it. Of course, if you kept the resistor, it can be repaired.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 18, 2010)

no intel told me if I get ram at 1333mhz 1.5v and it still dont work they will rma the cpu. it doesnt void the warranty they just wont rma unless it has been tested not functional with their compatability list. and i would love to see the guy that can solder the resistor that size and I wont risk putting the cpu in the oven, as of right now im cool with it its working fine at lower than stock (well before the falling resistor) voltage. the day it wont function ill rma it. but i called them baack to clarify and they clearly stated they will honor warranty IF it doesnt function with 1333mhz 1.5v ram as thats what they guarantee. 

EDIT: and fact is intel uses overclocking to sell their cpu's, they sponser overclockers and shit like that just to show everyone that intel overclocks are far more superior and have been doing this since the beggining of cor2duo


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 18, 2010)

Depending on which one, I coudl fix it...it's just a matter of having the right stuff to do so.


It's actually most likely a capacitor though, used to smooth out voltage to somewhere in the cpu. If it clocks better, chances are that particular connection drained current that is now being used elsewhere.



And I hear what you are saying, but the truth is that as I showed above, they have every right to deny RMA. If you do get one, you should consider yourself lucky. Everything you mention is marketing, and each little bit they promote, they cover with desclaimers, liek the one I quoted above. If they could get away with plastering naked chicks on the box for more sales, they'd do that too.


----------



## Necrofire (Aug 18, 2010)

They are capacitors like cadaveca said.
It probably still works because that capacitor might have just been tied to ground. Redundancy.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2010)

I always try the nice tactic first, it usually gets you further but not always. I was super nice to acer when I called them and after 20 minutes i finally raised my voice told her to get me a sup so I could order a damn battery, a few minutes later I had my battery order placed. Sometimes, you got to keep pushing. I work at host gator customer service, and when a customer starts getting mad at me 1 of 2 things happen.

A - I start being a little less nice
B - I give it to a sup to take care of.

Either way, since you've tried being nice, trying being a bit "meaner"


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, if it WAS the ram that is the problem, it would be the first case of "ram damages cpu" that I've heard of  or you could say that it fell off when you unboxed the cpu.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 23, 2010)

once my previous old athlon 3500+ cpu had been fitted in such a way that 3 pins were not in their holes and they were bent out of shape. i never noticed this till i took it out for packaging and shipping it off!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

It'd be interesting if it's only purpose was to make it less power efficient when it goes beyond spec to limit overclocking. All 1156 procs seem to eat up the volts and have trouble past 4 GHz (quads at least). There's been an explanation for it in reviews, but really reviewers wouldn't know for sure, only intel would.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 23, 2010)

overclocking 101 should try knocking off all the resistors and try overclocking it??


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

Errr, probably not. I'd start with just trying to see if there's been any effect on longevity.


----------

